# Gurkha Swag



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Singed up for the gurkha newsletter, and just for that they sent me this...


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

mine came in today according to my wife. I need to get home and see it!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Gurkha is really giving up the swag these days


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

hope mine comes soon, could use the leather case.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope mine comes within the next, HOUR! I want mine lol


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

thats sweet. i signed up about a week ago. hopefully mine will get here soon...lol


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

How long ago did you sing up btw?


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

I got the EXACT same package/smokes. What is the 3rd one?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic freebies! Got mine today too (8 days after signing up) - hat, case, 1 Beauty, 1 Titan & 1 Shaggy. Gotta love FREE!:whoohoo:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Got mine yesterday, Titan, Beauty, Crest


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

got mine today. beaty, crest, titan


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I decided "what the heck" and I signed up for the newsletter. The Freebies look pretty cool


----------



## Chaz (Mar 9, 2008)

I got a different hat than the one shown here (Gurkha Avenger), the same holder, and I got a Regent, Crest, and G3.

Not a bad showing. I salute the Gurkha people for such an awesome effort to get in front of people.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I signed up a couple of days ago. I can't wait to see if they are still on this promotion.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to say its a very well made hat and a great holder too.


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

i'm anxious to get my freebies, it looks like quality stuff!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

serenomike said:


> How long ago did you sing up btw?


I suffer from CRS, but I think it was only three or four days ago.


----------

